# Front and rear bumper question???



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Ok so i just answered my own questoins doing some research. Apparently its the RS package. So now my question is...Is there a way to make my back bumper look like that without buying a new bumper? Like maybe some kind of 3m tape to attach the black with the crhome stripe on my back bumper? I just got in my rear lip spoiler!!

I found a thread on here for the front. Pretty cool you can buy the bottom honeycomb and flip it over and cut the edges and it will fit perfectly. So like 30-40$. and some elbow grease. Looking for a similar method for the rear bumper??? anyone???

What do you guys think of the RS package? pretty cool right??????


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes you answered your own question, the non rs rear bumper has many options you have to be careful you don't pick one designed for a Korean or Euro bumper only.



















That chrome strip is an insert for the RS bumper. You would spend money to try and make it fit/ Almost as much as finding a totaled Cruze with a RS bumper painted similar color as you. 










The front honeycomb was http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...yet-another-rs-lower-grille-modification.html thread.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

I've got a slightly different question about bumpers covers... How likely would it be to be able to get a decent body shop to paint a bumper cover while it's not on the car and still get the paint to match well ( assuming they get a good look at the car as a whole before they start ).

I mean, are there major problems trying to paint a bumper cover that's not supported by all it's mounting points and such... assuming the body shop could find something to sit it on while they paint it.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

iggy said:


> I've got a slightly different question about bumpers covers... How likely would it be to be able to get a decent body shop to paint a bumper cover while it's not on the car and still get the paint to match well ( assuming they get a good look at the car as a whole before they start ).
> 
> I mean, are there major problems trying to paint a bumper cover that's not supported by all it's mounting points and such... assuming the body shop could find something to sit it on while they paint it.


Very likely. In fact it's done all the time. Especially with a new car it should be fairly easy for a good body shop to match a color. They can look it up with the vin and match it to the actual car. 

Now I know some colors are more difficult to match due to certain things. My trailblazer was one of those cars. For them to match the color on the door, it had to blend it into the fender and rear door. This color also had 20 something different variances that were considered a match. 

And if your body shop doesn't have the means to paint a bumper that is not on a car. Find a new body shop! There is no reason except for inexperience that this can't be done. Unless it's hard to match the color and they need to blend it into the sides.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

BlkGrnetRS said:


> Very likely. In fact it's done all the time. Especially with a new car it should be fairly easy for a good body shop to match a color. They can look it up with the vin and match it to the actual car.
> 
> Now I know some colors are more difficult to match due to certain things. My trailblazer was one of those cars. For them to match the color on the door, it had to blend it into the fender and rear door. This color also had 20 something different variances that were considered a match.
> 
> And if your body shop doesn't have the means to paint a bumper that is not on a car. Find a new body shop! There is no reason except for inexperience that this can't be done. Unless it's hard to match the color and they need to blend it into the sides.


If I may add to this answer, all vehicle bumper covers are painted independent of the car.
They are manufactured and painted by a outside supplier and shipped to the assembly plant ready to install.

Be aware that there is always a slight mismatch between cover and fender because paint dries to a slightly different shade on plastic as opposed to steel.
Always more noticeable on lighter colors......not extreme but a good eye will catch it.

Rob


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

hmm... The reason I asked, is because I recently had a rear bumper cover replaced, and it was covered by my insurance. The body shop charged $300 for the part , and another $300 to paint it and install it.

Rock Auto sells rear bumper covers that are $150, but then after looking at the shipping costs, it'd still cost roughly $300. At this point, I haven't found a source for a already panted bumper cover.

Anyway, I could use a fresh front bumper cover, but only if the price is right.  I'm trying to find out the cheapest way to make this happen.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

iggy said:


> hmm... The reason I asked, is because I recently had a rear bumper cover replaced, and it was covered by my insurance. The body shop charged $300 for the part , and another $300 to paint it and install it.
> 
> Rock Auto sells rear bumper covers that are $150, but then after looking at the shipping costs, it'd still cost roughly $300. At this point, I haven't found a source for a already panted bumper cover.
> 
> Anyway, I could use a fresh front bumper cover, but only if the price is right.  I'm trying to find out the cheapest way to make this happen.


May have some luck on ebay for prepainted parts, wasn't a problem on 80's Japanese cars, all were the same color. The side moldings I ordered were an exact match.

Saw a new Ford Focus in Italy, had a sticker on the front bumper, rated for 2.5 mph. Never saw that here, we use to have a 5 mph law to hit a concrete wall without bumper damage. Gather we don't have this law anymore.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

Well, I can tell you from experience... while the bumper might technically prevent frame damage or similar bellow 5MPH, the bumper cover itself doesn't deal with even minor impact all that well. It's very easy to get 'dents' in the cover that at first glance would be very hard to correct. I guess I need to go see a body shop and let them tell me what if anything they can do , short of a full bumper cover replacement. 

Another way I might be able to describe the problem... Cruze bumper to bumper contact with a Chrysler Mini Van at very low speed... Mini van bumper with not a scratch on it... cruze bumper cover with a cosmetic dent and crack in the paint.

I directly attribute this to the ever decreasing weight of modern automobiles. Anywhere they can save a ounce they do... bumpers and bumper covers seem to be getting thinner and thinner.

In another thread, I heard mention of a place called "Total Parts Solution" that apparently gets overstock GM body parts and other things. Seems these are painted, may have slight blemishes in the paint, ( probably why they didn't go on a car that left the factory ). I may look into this place a bit more.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Really doubt if that cheap piece of plastic in front of my Cruze to hold the license plate I was forced by state law to pay an extra 15 bucks for can take much over 0.0001 mph before cracking. And for 75 bucks, can't even send me an extra sticker for the plates.

Replacing the bumper is not a problem for me, but painting it is, would have to lay out at least 500 bucks to purchase a water based sprayer if I want to do it myself. Or just leave it he way it comes. This is most of the front end, the rest of it is way overpriced plastic head lamp assemblies where one stone can wreck these things. But not only the Cruze, all cars are like this now.

Ha, should have kept my 30 Olds, used two pieces of spring steel, hit anything and would bounce back. Sometimes, old is better.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

I guess no one has figured a way to make the RS back bumper insert fit without buying a new bumper? like they did with the RS bottom front grill?


----------

